# Favourite Watch Photos



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Watch Lovers, I am not skilled at photography but over the years of collecting my photography skills have improved. So I thought how about a thread that shows your favourite watch photos. I will kick off with a few, please follow on. :thumbsup:

A Vintage Omega Constellation Hummer










A Frederique Constant Big Date/Dual Time, with some effects ...










An Omega De Ville dress watch, I did this shot in the light tent...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Continually trying to hone my photographic skills, particularly after viewing some of our more able members submissions.

A few later attempts that I'm happy with...

1911 Silver, Stauffer Son & Co.










18k Bonniksen karussel pocketwatch.



















1929 Stirling Silver Harwood.



















1930's JB










1972 9k Avia Olympic & bracelet.










C9 Moonphase










C60 Trident GMT 600.










De Ville Prestige co-axial 39.5mm.










Steinhart Ocean One Green 39 (superb timepiece IMHO).










Must try harder...

:biggrin:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

A few of my faves


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Continually trying to hone my photographic skills, particularly after viewing some of our more able members submissions.
> 
> A few later attempts that I'm happy with...
> 
> ...


 Excellent photos Allan :thumbsup:



andyclient said:


> A few of my faves


 Stunning Andy !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

A few of mine that I like.


































































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Not serious stuff, lot of clutter....was happy with this...


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Most of these apart from the two Zeniths have been sold to finance my current collection but none of the photos have been enhanced and most just taken with a phone camera.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm more of a point and shoot on the fly with either mine or Big M's phone, no enhancement or photoshopping. For every hundred or so I get the, imho, odd lucky one here or there.

Here's a few recent ones, the watches probably bore the [email protected]@bies off you after ten years of the same two so I like a bit of background going on to add interest.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the great photos, please keep them coming 

Vintage Zenith Automatic










Vintage Omega Constellation MegaQuartz (Mobile phone pic)










Vintage Zenith Pilot Automatic (Mobile phone pic)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

My amateur effort that I liked :huh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just a few of my favourites


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are a few of my favourites .........



























......any credit due belongs to the iPad and luck. :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great photos guys please keep them coming :thumbsup:

A few more from me...

Vintage Seiko Sea horse from 1965










Vintage F.L dresswatch










Vintage Omega Dynamic mk1 1969


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Alright then, a trio of 3133's...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Took one of my mates a while ago! Thought It looked pretty cool!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think they are about my best, strangely enough most are closeups and all taken with a Samsung note 4. No effects or such, just some zoom.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one at the moment


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought the thread got deleted ... :laugh: I could not find it...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

A few recent ones of mine.

DSC_0686 by Paul, on Flickr

DSC_0239 by Paul, on Flickr

DSC_0257 by Paul, on Flickr

DSC_0323 by Paul, on Flickr

DSC_0467 by Paul, on Flickr


----------

